# Snack A Jacks



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha ha feeling so hungry at the moment i am perving over Snack A Jacks on Tesco website! http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=266320922

They on sale now as well!



What do you recon good post workout carb? IIFYM.......

BBQ Flavoured Snack a Jacks break down -

Typical ValuesTypical values per 11g cake-

Energy172kJ/40kcal-

Protein0.8g-

Carbohydrate8.7g-of which sugars0.7g

Fat0.2g-of which saturates 0.1g

Fibre0.2g-Sodium*0.10g-*Equivalent as salt0.24g-

Thoughts please .

At the moment i have 50 g vitargo PWO but i would much rather enjoy 5 Snack A Jacks ! lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

No different from white rice is it..?

I eat rice cakes all the time, normally the plan ones covered in honey/jam/peanut butter/nutella/golden syrup


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll pick some of these up now, thanks


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

the cheese and chive ones are awesome


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

If you are following IIFYM then theres no need to ask!!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> If you are following IIFYM then theres no need to ask!!


Ha ha i am not really i just do clean eating!

The only bad thing i can see really is that a little high in salt. Like 4 of them is about 1 g of salt.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I consider them as clean enough for me, the cheese ones are awesome


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I recon you should forget BBQ and get the caramel ones


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I ate a bag of the Sweet Chilli ones last night...Not bad at all.


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I ate a bag of the Sweet Chilli ones last night...Not bad at all.


Aldi sell the big sweet chilli rice cakes, pack of 15 for about 90p


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

they are really nice with tuna and cottage cheese on top


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

L11 said:


> No different from white rice is it..?
> 
> I eat rice cakes all the time, normally the plan ones covered in honey/jam/peanut butter/nutella/golden syrup


L11

I think some flavours are made with wholegrain rice,

Plain ones with thick layer of peanut butter


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I have snack a jack ones and Aldi ones (salt and vinegaar)... Aldi ones taste very similar, maybe a bit tougher and a little more salty. both are nice.

Tbh there is hardly anything in them, cant see them doing any harm.

They fill me up quite a bit actually, so when 'cutting' I will probs be eating more of these!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I will deffo be getting me some of these!


----------

